# Killswitch Engage's new album "Disarm the Descent" due out April 2nd, single Feb 5th



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 7, 2013)

Killswitch Engage Announce April Release for New Album, 'Disarm the Descent' | Guitar World

*Track Listing:*
"The Hell In Me"
"Beyond the Flames"
"New Awakening"
"In Due Time" (Will be released as a single on February 5th)
"A Tribute to the Fallen"
"The Turning Point"
"All That We Have"
"You Don't Bleed for Me"
"The Call"
"No End in Sight"
"Always"
"Time Will Not Remain"


----------



## Maggai (Jan 7, 2013)

I really hope this album will be great.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jan 7, 2013)

Reminder just added to my calendar


----------



## skisgaar (Jan 7, 2013)

Officially fucking stoked!!! Been my favourite band for a long time now, and this...oh man, I just can't FUCKING WAIT!!!!!!


----------



## TheFerryMan (Jan 7, 2013)

i was just on my way to post this info myself. beat me to the punch.

either way, i can't wait, though I am trepidatious. I got into this band during the Howard Jones era, though if it's anything like Hymn of a Broke Man, i'll be all over this.


----------



## kris_jammage (Jan 7, 2013)

Cool, looking forward to it!


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes, a release date and a new single in less than a month. At least there is something to except this spring.


----------



## guitarfishbay (Jan 7, 2013)

I hope it is good! The Times of Grace CD is the one currently in my car stereo.


----------



## TIBrent (Jan 7, 2013)

WoooT!
-Brent


----------



## Caparison092 (Jan 7, 2013)

hell yeah


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jan 7, 2013)

So much good music in 2013....

Queensryche, Alice In Chains, Sevendust and Killswitch.....and that's all in the first quarter.


----------



## protest (Jan 7, 2013)

RevDrucifer said:


> So much good music in 2013....
> 
> Queensryche, Alice In Chains, Sevendust and Killswitch.....and that's all in the first quarter.



Protest the Hero too I believe.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 7, 2013)

RevDrucifer said:


> So much good music in 2013....
> 
> Queensryche, Alice In Chains, and Killswitch.....and that's all in the first quarter.


----------



## no_dice (Jan 7, 2013)

RevDrucifer said:


> So much good music in 2013....
> 
> Queensryche, Alice In Chains, Sevendust and Killswitch.....and that's all in the first quarter.



Kind of weird to see those names up there for new music in 2013.  Here's hoping it's all good!


----------



## trent6308 (Jan 8, 2013)

We need big riffs, melodic choruses and Adam D back in a cape throwing plastic forks at the crowd saying "fork you". 

Really looking forward to this!


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 8, 2013)

protest said:


> Protest the Hero too I believe.



Wait. What. Where. Source?

On topic, I freaking love KSE. Can't wait to hear what they sound like with Jesse back


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2013)

Protest The Hero Hoping To Release New Album In Early 2013 | Theprp.com &#8211; Metal, Hardcore And Rock News, Reviews And More


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 8, 2013)

I truly cannot wait to see what Jesse has to bring to the table again!!!


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 8, 2013)

the first band to get me into heavy music. absolutely pumped.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 8, 2013)

Is it April yet?!


----------



## skisgaar (Jan 8, 2013)

HighGain510 said:


> Is it April yet?!



IF FUCKING ONLY!!!!


----------



## lemeker (Jan 8, 2013)

Like I said in the "falling off hard thread".....I'm stoked for this hoping its a return to a style similar to Alive. 

It's not that the last couple were bad, I just don't think they had that "something" the first few cd's did.

Based off of the leaked single, I'm pretty sure its going to kill. It now makes me really impatient too, because I have not seen KSE with Jessie at the helm. They had recently gotten Howard when I saw them for the first time with In Flames.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2013)

According to Adam D, he said the rest of the album is heavier than the leaked single...


----------



## lemeker (Jan 8, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> According to Adam D, he said the rest of the album is heavier than the leaked single...




I hope so. I remember reading somewhere it's supposed to be a bit faster/thashier (is this even a word?) as well. The songs just being more up tempo than some of the previous stuff. 

I'm still asking the same question High Gain is.....Is it April yet?


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Jan 8, 2013)

Anyone else curious to hear how Jesse Leach's vocals would fit in with killswitch's sound after so many years away??

Not that their sound has changed MUCH since Alive or Just Breathing.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jan 8, 2013)

GatherTheArsenal said:


> Anyone else curious to hear how Jesse Leach's vocals would fit in with killswitch's sound after so many years away??
> 
> Not that their sound has changed MUCH since Alive or Just Breathing.



Killswitch Engage - Live Rock am Ring 2012 Full Concert - YouTube

He pulled Howard's parts off just fine over the summer!

I suspect they'll probably be going back to that more aggressive approach. I didn't even buy the last 2 KsE albums because they seemed so watered down, I'm praying that watered down version will be done with.

And also, I think the Times Of Grace record most likely would have been a KsE album had the band not been dealing with whatever was going on with Howard. If they follow the vein of that album, I'll be stoked because that was a KILLER disc. 

Jesse can't do much wrong in my eyes, the couple Seamless tunes I heard were great as well.


----------



## skisgaar (Jan 9, 2013)

RevDrucifer said:


> I didn't even buy the last 2 KsE albums because they seemed so watered down, I'm praying that watered down version will be done with.


 
Seriously? Go back. Listen to ADLD and S/T again. And again, and again. I know it's your opinion, but fuck. Those albums were incredible, HOW COULD YOU NTO LIKE THEM?
HOW?

I mean no insult to you or your opinion. I get the S/T being watered down, I thought so too at first, but I've grown into it, and it's my 2nd favourite KsE album, with ADLD being my favourite. But how was ADLD watered down?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't agree with As Daylight Dies.

But I wasn't a fan of the self-titled at all.


----------



## Mayhew (Jan 9, 2013)

Adam D wrote the Times of Grace album in his head while laid up in a hospital bed after his back surgery I believe. I don't think it was ever meant for KSE as far as I know.

I saw KSE with Jesse this summer at Heavy MTL and they were great. I got into them in the Howard Jones era and was bummed when he left but after hearing Times of Grace and seeing Jesse sing Howard's stuff live I'm pumped for the new record.


----------



## nsimonsen (Jan 9, 2013)

After seeing Times of Grace a heap of times last year when out on the Soundwave tour, I'm really excited to hear him back with KSE.

That said, Howard's work with KSE will always be my favourite. Dude is untouchable, easily one of the most versatile vocalists within the genre. Such a presence live as well.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Jan 10, 2013)

RevDrucifer said:


> Killswitch Engage - Live Rock am Ring 2012 Full Concert - YouTube
> 
> He pulled Howard's parts off just fine over the summer!
> 
> ...



Ya i didn't buy anything past End of Heartache, that's their magnum opus, but there were a few songs on those last two albums that were pretty good though.

After watching that Rock am Ring concert i actually really disagree that he pulls if off with no problem... he's not even close to Howard's caliber in my opinion. It's all good though to each his own, there'll always be two camps about this i guess but it's not about the comparison  they're both great and Jesse always sounds good on studio albums so i'm not worried there, it's more so his live performance that i don't dig.

Check out this set here is from the (Set This) World Ablaze DVD. Hard to beat that performance IMO.

 

Howard nails Jesse's parts from Alive of Just Breathing (doing so live) and makes that shit look easy, especially on Element of One. I still own and cherish this DVD, his vocals made me sink in my seat because i was so floored at his range and accuracy. That mofo seriously knows how to hold a note lol.

On a sidenote, am i the only one who just noticed that KSE play Laney amps?? 

Anyway they came to Vancouver at the tail-end of 2004 w/ Unearth and Slipknot, hands down my favorite concert to date for so many reasons, including Howard's live vocals and my 1st exposure to 7-string guitars. 



nsimonsen said:


> That said, Howard's work with KSE will always be my favourite. Dude is untouchable, easily one of the most versatile vocalists within the genre. Such a presence live as well.



^Agreed! i hope his health gets better and he comes back to singing ASAP! Fuck diabetes!


----------



## DarkNe0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Alive or Just Breathing was the best KSE album. Everything after that became softer. Ironic because Howard didn't to join KSE in the first place because they were too soft. If this album is like the first one, then I'll be pleased. Songs like Numbered Days, Fixation On The Darkness and My Last Serenade can never be beaten in their genre.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jan 10, 2013)

My bad, for some reason I thought there were 2 albums after As Daylight Dies. I actually really dig Daylight, but stuff like "My Curse" is where they started doing what I'd consider the 'watered down' version of KsE. 

And I also highly agree that Howard is a fuckin' phenomenal vocalist. On a technique level, he's definitely a few notches above Jesse (which Jesse actually says on the World Ablaze DVD). Love Howard's voice and everything about him, I just love Jesse's rawer sound more. Jesse has a bit more inflections and different aspects of his voice that seems to bring out more emotion to me.

That's not to say one sings with ore emotion than the other, just means I connect with Jesse's vocals more. I think I associate Howard with the band lightening up and moving away from the sound/feel of the first 2 records.

I've watched that DVD probably 2,000! In 04-06 KsE, LoG, Mudvayne and In Flames were the only bands I was listening to. 

Saw Kse 4-5x with Howard and he was spot on all the time, but I'm pretty sure there was some pitch correction smoothing things out live. There's definitely a lot of it on the records, (why does Adam auto-tune nearly all his own vocals?!?), hoping there's none of that with Jesse.


----------



## oddcam (Jan 11, 2013)

RevDrucifer said:


> but I'm pretty sure there was some pitch correction smoothing things out live..


There was on the live DVD, but not at normal shows. Howard is great, but not pitch-perfect with every note - he's only human.



RevDrucifer said:


> why does Adam auto-tune nearly all his own vocals?!?, hoping there's none of that with Jesse


Some auto-tune is standard on almost ALL recordings nowadays. And have you heard Times of Grace? Loads of it there. Go check some youtube videos of Jesse singing live, and you might change your mind.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jan 11, 2013)

oddcam said:


> There was on the live DVD, but not at normal shows. Howard is great, but not pitch-perfect with every note - he's only human.
> 
> 
> Some auto-tune is standard on almost ALL recordings nowadays. And have you heard Times of Grace? Loads of it there. Go check some youtube videos of Jesse singing live, and you might change your mind.



There was definitely some pitch correction live the last time I saw them at Rock The Ink in Providence, RI a few years ago. I remember hearing it quit a bit in "Arms Of Sorrow".

And I'd take a dude giving his all and hitting some sour notes over that terrible sound of pitch correction/auto-tune. I can't fucking stand it.


----------



## j0eyaces (Jan 11, 2013)

I have seen KSE live with both Jesse and Howard. (I was at their first show with In Flames). I also saw Jesse in Seemless live a few times, also have seen Howard live in Blood Has Been Shed (not much singing but still)

Both are good a what they do. I honestly can't pick one over the other because self title and alive or just breathing were amazing.. Everything that Howard did with the band was amazing too. I prefer Howard in BHBS just because he has a powerful voice effect on the crowd. He seemed to look more natural in bhbs. kse seemed like it was fun for him but not 100% what he wanted to do.. that's just my opinion

I have no doubt that the new kse will be sick! 

Peace


----------



## jehu12141987 (Jan 11, 2013)

Is it bad that I still miss Howard's "Come On/Are you ready?" while doing a white boy jump revealing his crack?


----------



## TheFerryMan (Jan 11, 2013)

GatherTheArsenal said:


> ^Agreed! i hope his health gets better and he comes back to singing ASAP! Fuck diabetes!



as a diabetic i agree.
anyway. SUPER PUMPED for this album


----------



## DarkNe0 (Jan 12, 2013)

"No End In Sight" was actually released a while ago..


----------



## Hawkevil (Jan 12, 2013)

Can't wait for it!! 

I can't believe it will have been 4 years between releases. 

I liked the self titled album at first and done a few youtube covers but it definitely got old fast.


----------



## Galeus708 (Jan 13, 2013)

Alive or Just Breathing, The End of Heartache and to a _slightly_ lesser extent As Daylight Dies are all fantastic albums, to me. Their second self-titled was a bit disappointing, but here's hoping this album can be a return to form.


----------



## fps (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow those are some cliche song titles.


----------



## skisgaar (Jan 13, 2013)

jehu12141987 said:


> Is it bad that I still miss Howard's "Come On/Are you ready?" while doing a white boy jump revealing his crack?



Not at all!

Also, am I the only one who thought ADLD and S/T 2009 were their best albums? 
This is all despite hearing all their other material before either of those 2 albums dropped.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2013)

skisgaar said:


> Also, am I the only one who thought ADLD and S/T 2009 were their best albums?.



Probably.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 13, 2013)

skisgaar said:


> Not at all!
> 
> Also, am I the only one who thought ADLD and S/T 2009 were their best albums?
> This is all despite hearing all their other material before either of those 2 albums dropped.



I loved ADD as a kid and it's still a solid album but never got into the 2009 self-titled.


----------



## Dayviewer (Jan 24, 2013)

I'll just leave this here.....


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 24, 2013)

Dayviewer said:


> I'll just leave this here.....




Seems like good old KsE. I pray to god there isn't even the slightest hint of djent on that album.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 24, 2013)

i cant wait to hear it but i cant be the only one who thinks that album title is dumb as fuck


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 24, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i cant wait to hear it but i cant be the only one who thinks that album title is dumb as fuck



Well, it's always wins having two S/Ts when the second one isn't even numbered like "Killswitch Engage II".


----------



## skisgaar (Jan 24, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i cant wait to hear it but i cant be the only one who thinks that album title is dumb as fuck



Fair shout, but it's an undeniably KsE name!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh hell yeah! Stoked!


----------



## ridner (Jan 25, 2013)

good, I hope this is


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh sweet jesus dat tone.


----------



## jehu12141987 (Jan 25, 2013)

Did Adam do the artwork for this one too? Just wondering... it looks different in style..


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 25, 2013)

jehu12141987 said:


> Did Adam do the artwork for this one too? Just wondering... it looks different in style..



Too? Mike D was the one who did all the previous work. At least AOJB and EOTH to be sure.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 25, 2013)

God this sounds amazing, such a cock tease


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jan 25, 2013)

The leaked single is CRUSHING. Solo at 1:21 blew my brains


----------



## Big_taco (Jan 25, 2013)

Pretty sure I just heard one of the lines in that as "There was nut in my mouth." Awesome!


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jan 25, 2013)

2:30 is kick ass. 

I feel so unreal. It takes time to heal.


You said we were right. Our future was bright


----------



## Djent (Jan 29, 2013)

Jesse's vocals = so much yes


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2013)

That song just fucking killed every song they recorded between 2004 - 2009.

And their tone is KILLER. I'm glad they have that Laney endorsement.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Jan 29, 2013)

Djent said:


> Jesse's vocals = so much yes




that's not jesse...is that jesse?

holy crap. that's Jesse. 

well alright then.


----------



## Dayviewer (Jan 30, 2013)

Shit son


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 30, 2013)

Djent said:


> Jesse's vocals = so much yes




It's beautiful!


----------



## dax21 (Jan 30, 2013)

Jesse really stepped up his singing, sounds better than ever. 
I dig the tight production too, last album felt really sloppy at times with that drum sound.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jan 30, 2013)

Everything I hoped for and more, that track was absolutely fucking killer.


----------



## ridner (Jan 30, 2013)

best thing I've heard from them since "Heartache"


----------



## skisgaar (Jan 30, 2013)

Cannot wait to hear this new track when I get home! Also: Did someone say....solo?
FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK.
YYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 30, 2013)

skisgaar said:


> Cannot wait to hear this new track when I get home! Also: Did someone say....solo?
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK.
> YYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.



Edit: herp-a-derp


----------



## DLG (Jan 30, 2013)

yes there is


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 30, 2013)

DLG said:


> yes there is



Hah, true, my bad. Not the best solo in the world though as I didn't really pay attention to it even though I already listened the song 2 times.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 30, 2013)

Good guy KsE. Takes down the shit quality leaked version and uploads a 1080p version. 

Ugh, all the Howard-fanboys on Facebook and Youtube makes me want to rip my face off.


----------



## Mr Violence (Jan 30, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> Ugh, all the Howard-fanboys on Facebook and Youtube makes me want to rip my face off.



I seriously don't understand any of that. I like Jesse. I like Howard. They both did good shit with this band. This track is fucking killer.

They sound different. This is who's back in the band now. Put on big boy pants and get over it.

Mirite?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 30, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> Ugh, all the Howard-fanboys on Facebook and Youtube makes me want to rip my face off.



Their loss. This sounds better than anything they released with Howard recently.


----------



## skisgaar (Jan 30, 2013)

Howard and Jesse are 2 of my favourite vocalists ever. Why would I only pick one?

Needless to say: They've done it again. Killswitch Engage came back swinging! Cannot wait for the rest of the album now! ASDFCUHVJCDTSVOBAPVBIU I WANT IT NOW!!!!!


----------



## Philligan (Jan 30, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Their loss. This sounds better than anything they released with Howard recently.



This. I love Howard, but I'm way more excited for this album than I was for their last one. Hopefully Adam D's back to producing it totally himself, his records sound awesome.


----------



## skisgaar (Jan 30, 2013)

I know everyone has an opinion, and they have a right to it....but seriously? Their last 2 albums were their best IMO. I don't know, maybe I'm in a serious minority, but did no one else find anything they liked/loved from either of the last 2 records with Howard?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm gonna go on a limb and say... Yes, you are the minority. I didn't like the last album because it strayed too far from what I liked about KsE. Being both heavy and melodic. Seems like they focused too much on being melodic and poppy. Plus, as some people said, the production wasn't as good as before. This song sounds like they went back to the roots of the first 2 albums, which is what I love.

EDIT: Didn't mean to sound like a dick with that comment.


----------



## skisgaar (Jan 30, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> EDIT: Didn't mean to sound like a dick with that comment.



Nah, it's cool, I mean it's just your opinion right? I'm just a little bummed that no one else appears to see the beauty I saw in the last 2 is all


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 30, 2013)

Don't get me wrong guys. I also love both singers but it just makes me angry and tired how people can't seem to get over the fact that Howard is long gone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 30, 2013)

skisgaar said:


> Nah, it's cool, I mean it's just your opinion right? I'm just a little bummed that no one else appears to see the beauty I saw in the last 2 is all



Given im in the minority of people that like emgs, tuneomatics, floyd roses, and schecter necks here, I know how you feel.


----------



## chewpac (Jan 30, 2013)

oh man that track is awesome. so pumped for this record.


----------



## Riffer (Jan 30, 2013)

That first riff has a strong God Foribd feel to it for me. Loving the track. I prefer this guitar tone over the last 2 albums tones. The clean vocals are very nice as well. All in all it should be a great album.


----------



## nsimonsen (Jan 30, 2013)

The production is huge! Guitar tone is killer.
The chorus is super poppy but in the best way, really energetic and uplifting.

As much as I love Howard's work with KSE, I am incredibly happy to see Jesse back in the band.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 30, 2013)

Most boring song titles I've seen in my life. Damn you Metalcore.

Tone is great, but KsE reached their peak years ago.


----------



## nsimonsen (Jan 30, 2013)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Tone is great, but KsE reached their peak years ago.


 
I honestly believe that this new record will bring them back and revitalise their fanbase.

That said, they never stopped being an incredible live band.


----------



## knifefightintheor (Jan 30, 2013)

GatherTheArsenal said:


> Anyone else curious to hear how Jesse Leach's vocals would fit in with killswitch's sound after so many years away??
> 
> Not that their sound has changed MUCH since Alive or Just Breathing.



Personally I don't find Jesses vocal style to be too different from Howards. 

Probably what made Howard the best fit over the past few years - Definitely one of the things I liked about KSE. They were always KSE, whether it be Jesse or Howard behind the mic.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 31, 2013)

im not really a fan of jessies vocals at all, this track actually sounds alot like another one of theirs but i cant remember which one at the moment


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 31, 2013)

Just reserved the tickets for their gig. So excited.


----------



## I Voyager (Jan 31, 2013)

skisgaar said:


> I know everyone has an opinion, and they have a right to it....but seriously? Their last 2 albums were their best IMO. I don't know, maybe I'm in a serious minority, but did no one else find anything they liked/loved from either of the last 2 records with Howard?



Daylight Dies is cool, but self-titled numba 2?


Aww hell nah


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jan 31, 2013)

Same reason I don't like Soilwork anymore. The songs do EXACTLY the same thing every time. 

At least change the vocal phrasing a TINY bit for the second verse or something. Great guitar sound and I much prefer Jesse to Howard 
( I think Howard had a "faux emotional vibrato" button that was left on too often along with the auto-tune ) but as a band with an already massive following 
I would have hoped for more of a statement than another song we've all heard before full of ideas we have also all heard before..

Still holding out hope for the album but I feel that this sounds like a christian band and it makes me feel a bit uneasy. 

Clean as fuck tracking though, enjoyably upbeat (albeit slightly cheesy) chorus hook and great tone/solid production. The rest is forgettable IMO.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jan 31, 2013)

An example of changing it up structurally but keeping it memorable is this 



Even though the vocal hook hits at 0:32 and 1:32 the same, he changes up the lyric and the idea is presented coming out of different sections. Just small changes that make the music less stale and also make repeated listening more rewarding.

I guess kids these days don't care how the ideas are presented as long as they have a hifi mix, a chorus hook and good tone. Djent has been somewhat responsible I guess.

Maybe I'm an old fogey but there is only so far a great mix, tight playing and a hook will take me.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jan 31, 2013)

Didn't mean that killswitch was a djent band... neg rep brigade haha. 

Here is this "new" chorus but in another song. See 1:08


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKzuRKMQCvA


----------



## skisgaar (Jan 31, 2013)

sol niger 333 said:


> Didn't mean that killswitch was a djent band



Funny you mention that. When Djent kids say that metalcore is bad, I always reference a bunch of songs from AOJB that use that same palm muted, stacked power chord, just to shut them up.

Again, not saying they are. They're clearly metalcore, but they have recorded music which used that "Djent" chord/sound/palm mute before bulb did on record.


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 31, 2013)

I think Jesse said he thinks 'In Due Time' was his least favorite track on the album, and that it was the single because it already leaked/been played live.
So hoping for better stuff from the rest of the album. That said, I did quite enjoy 'In Due Time'.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 31, 2013)

I haven't kept up much with these guys since The End of Heartache but I'm really digging this. I'll have to pick this up when its out.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jan 31, 2013)

Ralyks said:


> I think Jesse said he thinks 'In Due Time' was his least favorite track on the album, and that it was the single because it already leaked/been played live.
> So hoping for better stuff from the rest of the album. That said, I did quite enjoy 'In Due Time'.



Good news. Interest restored somewhat


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jan 31, 2013)

Ralyks said:


> I think Jesse said he thinks 'In Due Time' was his least favorite track on the album, and that it was the single because it already leaked/been played live.
> So hoping for better stuff from the rest of the album. That said, I did quite enjoy 'In Due Time'.



I thought he said that about the previously leaked song "no end in sight" 

I could be wrong though.


----------



## DLG (Jan 31, 2013)

you're not really going to get anything new from KSE, but this song sounds like they've restored some of the energy of their earlier albums, after a couple albums that sounded like they were just going through the motions. 

regardless, they deserve respect for kick starting the whole movement, and the fact I can't stand metalcore is not their fault, it's the fault of the thousands of lesser bands that bite their sound. 

Alive or Just Breathing was a game changed any way you look at it.


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 31, 2013)

metal_sam14 said:


> I thought he said that about the previously leaked song "no end in sight"
> 
> I could be wrong though.



My apologies, I just checked, those comments were indeed about "No End in Sight"

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - KILLSWITCH ENGAGE: New Single 'In Due Time' Available For Streaming

The comment I was referring to was near the bottom. Again, my bad. Still holding out hope for the new album though.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Jan 31, 2013)

Actually it was Adam D who didn't like No End In Sight. Or to be specific, he didn't like that it leaked because it is not his favorite song off the album.

FRET12 Artist Connect with Adam D and Joel from Killswitch Engage - YouTube

Edit: Not hating Jesse but way to hype your album by saying that you regret putting a song on an album that isn't even in stores yet.  

But on the other hand, I'm excited to hear that because No End In Sight was pretty weak, imo.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 31, 2013)

I did a cover of the solo if anyways interested. I'll make a tab tomorrow.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 31, 2013)

andrewhillier09 said:


> Whats up everybody. You guys should check out my new band Rising city states EP on bandcamp at risingcitystates.bandcamp.com. If you like what you hear, buy it for only 5 bucks! Thank you!



No.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 5, 2013)

Just an FYI (don't know if someone already mentioned it previously in the thread, if they did my apologies! ), if you pre-order the album on iTunes you get an advance copy of the single (In Due Time) to listen to now!  Special Edition is only $11.99 on iTunes.  SO pumped for this album, why is it not April yet?!


----------



## skisgaar (Feb 15, 2013)

KILLSWTICH UK TOUR IN MAY!!!! SYLOSIS ANNOUNCED AS MAIN SUPPORT.
I. AM. EXCIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arcadia fades (Feb 15, 2013)

skisgaar said:


> KILLSWTICH UK TOUR IN MAY!!!! SYLOSIS ANNOUNCED AS MAIN SUPPORT.
> I. AM. EXCIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITE!!!!!!!!!!!



THIS.

Sylosis and Killswitch Engage.

win double fucking win.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Feb 15, 2013)

Single is meh ok, the song writing is pretty much straight forward what i would expect from KSE so I'm not necessarily surprised or blown away by anything. Finding Jesse's clean vocals in the chorus to be really hard to stomach *ducks behind wall* i kinda cringed when the chorus played  But that might be because for the last 2 weeks I can't stop listening to Kataklysm's discography, Sylosis' new album, and old Megadeth. Biiiiit of a contrast 

I guess Adam is the one playing the solo? Or Joel?


----------



## Caparison092 (Feb 15, 2013)

GatherTheArsenal said:


> Single is meh ok, the song writing is pretty much straight forward what i would expect from KSE so I'm not necessarily surprised or blown away by anything. Finding Jesse's clean vocals in the chorus to be really hard to stomach *ducks behind wall* i kinda cringed when the chorus played  But that might be because for the last 2 weeks I can't stop listening to Kataklysm's discography, Sylosis' new album, and old Megadeth. Biiiiit of a contrast
> 
> I guess Adam is the one playing the solo? Or Joel?



Adam has played all the solos on KSE songs minus one or 2 lead parts for the Holy Diver Cover, There is Joel solo on the new album though


----------



## bifftannen (Feb 16, 2013)

Super stoked about the new album and this might cause some sharp intakes of breath but I hope it has a bit more of a Times of Grace twinge to it. 

So what does everyone think of In Due Time? Personally, I'm feeling the more upbeat style of Jesse, its a nice change over Howards a bit more depressing approach. 

I wouldn't be surprised if Adam did the solo because he did something quite similar for Strength in Numbers.


----------



## chewpac (Feb 16, 2013)

bifftannen said:


> Super stoked about the new album and this might cause some sharp intakes of breath but I hope it has a bit more of a Times of Grace twinge to it.
> 
> So what does everyone think of In Due Time? Personally, I'm feeling the more upbeat style of Jesse, its a nice change over Howards a bit more depressing approach.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Adam did the solo because he did something quite similar for Strength in Numbers.


 

man, that times of grace record is still in constant rotation for me. fantastic album. if the new kse took some cues from that album, i'm all about it. i love the new single, and can't wait for the rest of the album.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 16, 2013)

Listening to the final (2) two Killswitch records with Howard and I think there are other issues going on. As DayLight Dies is one of my favorite records of all times. Vocally and musically, KsE had hit a peak on all fronts. 

The 2nd release, of the two, which would of been the 3rd with Howard, self-titled Killswitch Engage lacks on all fronts. I find the music on the self-titled KsE to be some of the worse arranged and thought of music during the existence of KsE. Howard had to, not only write over it but, sing over it as well. He was doomed.

Hymn of A Broken Man was a better record then the 2nd self-titled KsE record. *On a side note- To have a second self-titled record seems, shit conceived, even if Howard didn't sound great* 

I think Adam ran himself ragged. Touring, performing, injuries, side-projects, that second(?) Self-titled record. I believe he was doing too much. Add that with Howard and his problems, the weight was too much.

The first incarnation of KsE & Blood Has Been Shed was, ok. The leaving of Jesse, the bringing in of Jones & Foley, put KsE on a bigger map. During which time, Jesse got "Beast" with his vocals. Much better. I think he sounds like the Veer Union singer, Crispin, anyway. The new single sounds pretty damn good. This record will not sell better then, As Daylight Dies but, will sell better then the 2nd self-title. 

Howard has yet to reveal any future plans, as I know but, you can't count out a talent like that. I for one would love to hear him with some ex-Chimaira guitarists or Tosin but, watevs...

The absolutely best thing I can agree with. It's a good day when KsE is dropping new material.


----------



## bifftannen (Feb 17, 2013)

chewpac said:


> man, that times of grace record is still in constant rotation for me. fantastic album. if the new kse took some cues from that album, i'm all about it. i love the new single, and can't wait for the rest of the album.


 
Yeah its definitely one of the 10 albums I'd rescue in a flood. It absolutely blew me away. I'd like if they made a new album but we'll be a while waiting before we get one and thats if they decide to make another at all now the Jesse is back working with Adam in KSE.


----------



## bifftannen (Feb 17, 2013)

HOKENSTYFE said:


> Howard has yet to reveal any future plans, as I know but, you can't count out a talent like that. I for one would love to hear him with some ex-Chimaira guitarists or Tosin but, watevs...


 
Yeah I think and hope we'll be seeing Howard again in a few years once he sorts out whatever he's going through. Maybe he might have done guest vocals on one of the songs on the new album like Jesse did on End of Heartache...


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm pumped for this album! One of my favorite bands, and I'm glad to hear some killer new stuff from them.


----------



## SavM (Feb 17, 2013)

skisgaar said:


> KILLSWTICH UK TOUR IN MAY!!!! SYLOSIS ANNOUNCED AS MAIN SUPPORT.
> I. AM. EXCIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITE!!!!!!!!!!!



My tickets are already booked!


----------



## Fat-Elf (Feb 17, 2013)

SavM said:


> My tickets are already booked!



I already have the tickets in my drawer.


----------



## skisgaar (Feb 17, 2013)

YEAH? WELL....I'M GETTING MINE REAL SOON...JUST YOU WAIT!!!!!


----------



## Fat-Elf (Feb 17, 2013)

Pics or didn't happen.


----------



## bifftannen (Feb 20, 2013)

I hope Adam takes on more vocal duties on the new KSE record like he did on Hymn of a Broken Man. Adam has got a nice, distinctive "clean" sound and compliments Jesse's very well so I think the two lads doing the harmonies instead of Jesse doing all vocal tracks added a whole other layer to their songs and I think it really expands the soundscape of their songs (sorry if that sounds fruity). This is one of the main reasons why I love that album, the vocal harmonies from Adam and Jesse just make Times of Grace sound bigger if that makes sense.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Feb 20, 2013)

bifftannen said:


> I hope Adam takes on more vocal duties on the new KSE record like he did on Hymn of a Broken Man. Adam has got a nice, distinctive "clean" sound and compliments Jesse's very well so I think the two lads doing the harmonies instead of Jesse doing all vocal tracks added a whole other layer to their songs and I think it really expands the soundscape of their songs (sorry if that sounds fruity). This is one of the main reasons why I love that album, the vocal harmonies from Adam and Jesse just make Times of Grace sound bigger if that makes sense.



This. Love his singing and it always adds a little spice in the songs.


----------



## cronux (Feb 20, 2013)

well, I kinda want to hear the new album... I believe Jessie did a good job but I'm not really that into KSE anymore. Think that As Daylight Dies was their greatest album and as much as this new album has potential I think it won't be that special (even with the original vocalist). The self-titled bummed me out as how bad it was...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 27, 2013)

New music video.

Video: Killswitch Engage Strike a Balance 'In Due Time' - Premiere | Rolling Stone


----------



## Fat-Elf (Feb 27, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> New music video.
> 
> Video: Killswitch Engage Strike a Balance 'In Due Time' - Premiere | Rolling Stone



Adam playing a MusicMan..  Nevermind, happy to hear that the album gets released 3.29 here instead of 4.2.


----------



## Riffer (Feb 27, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> Adam playing a MusicMan...


 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. What happened to the PRS man!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 27, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> Adam playing a MusicMan..



That's actually an EVH Wolfgang.


----------



## gunch (Feb 27, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> Adam playing a MusicMan..  Nevermind, happy to hear that the album gets released 3.29 here instead of 4.2.



That's an EVH bro







Not a bad song IMO, I usually don't dig this strain of metalcore


----------



## DISTORT6 (Feb 27, 2013)

Riffer said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. What happened to the PRS man!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ah, don't sweat it. Let him prance around in his Daisy Dukes playing his EVH. The PRSi deserve better.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Feb 27, 2013)

silverabyss said:


> That's an EVH bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been living in a lie..


----------



## skisgaar (Feb 27, 2013)

DISTORT7 said:


> Ah, don't sweat it. Let him prance around in his Daisy Dukes playing his EVH. The PRSi deserve better.



That's fighting talk my friend. Fighting talk indeed.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 27, 2013)

DISTORT7 said:


> Ah, don't sweat it. Let him prance around in his Daisy Dukes playing his EVH. The PRSi deserve better.



The mutton chops and cape clearly counter-balance the daisy dukes.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 27, 2013)

Thought Adam was with Parker?

Regardless, new song rules and can't wait for the new album


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 27, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> Thought Adam was with Parker?




This guy has been through Caparison, ESP, Parker, and PRS throughout the passed 4 years... He can't make up his mind, it seems.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Feb 27, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> Thought Adam was with Parker?
> 
> Regardless, new song rules and can't wait for the new album



If I recall correctly, the Parkers basicly fell apart in his hands so he decided to switch to something more "solid".


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 27, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> If I recall correctly, the Parkers basicly fell apart in his hands so he decided to switch to something more "solid".



Really? Where did he say this?


----------



## themike (Feb 27, 2013)

Adam can play whoever he wants on stage, but he will never give up that Custom 24. That's his baby, his work horse


----------



## nsimonsen (Feb 27, 2013)

Attending a listening party for the new record this evening in Melbourne, I'm so excited to hang out and hear it!


----------



## skisgaar (Feb 27, 2013)

nsimonsen said:


> Attending a listening party for the new record this evening in Melbourne, I'm so excited to hang out and hear it!



You better give us a good review of this shit!


----------



## nsimonsen (Feb 27, 2013)

skisgaar said:


> You better give us a good review of this shit!


 
Will do brother! 
Gonna take notes for y'all.


----------



## Galeus708 (Feb 27, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> Adam can play whoever he wants on stage



I agree. I think he'd make a great Macbeth.


----------



## skisgaar (Feb 27, 2013)

Galeus708 said:


> I agree. I think he'd make a great Macbeth.



I would pay with my left testicle to see Adam D do a one man performance of Macbeth. No joke.


----------



## Riffer (Feb 27, 2013)

On a scale of "New Faceless Video" to "Awesome" I give this video a "enjoyably good" rating.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Feb 27, 2013)

I've said it before and I'll say it again....*DAT MIX!!!!*


----------



## DLG (Feb 28, 2013)

anyone know what bass that is in the video?


----------



## Galeus708 (Feb 28, 2013)

^ It's Mike's new signature bass


----------



## andrx (Feb 28, 2013)

silverabyss said:


> That's an EVH bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DLG (Feb 28, 2013)

those EVH's sound amazing though for real


----------



## themike (Feb 28, 2013)

DISTORT7 said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again....*DAT MIX!!!!*


 
SNEAP'd.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Feb 28, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> SNEAP'd.




That guy knows his stuff, to put it mildly!


----------



## Fat-Elf (Feb 28, 2013)

The Heartist announced as the support band! And I thought I couldn't have get any more excited about the tour.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 28, 2013)

dont know how i missed this thread but im def stoked about it.

love both jesse & howard, great guys & great vocalist. excited about the new album...always wondered how the band would sound like after they grew up together a little more. guess we'll see soon enough.


----------



## skisgaar (Mar 1, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks that Mike D looks like Silent bob?


----------



## DLG (Mar 1, 2013)

"Yo, baby, you ever had your asshole licked by a fat man in an overcoat?"


----------



## DISTORT6 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 13, 2013)

...any new news?


----------



## Drowner (Mar 18, 2013)

KILLSWITCH ENGAGE


----------



## metal_sam14 (Mar 18, 2013)

New track! Killer


----------



## TheFerryMan (Mar 19, 2013)

two songs with solos :O I'm okay with this.


----------



## TIBrent (Mar 19, 2013)

Dude that tone!




Holy mother of moley! This record is going to sound huge. Color me excited!


----------



## skisgaar (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh man, those riffs!!! Fucking sick!!!


----------



## Triple7 (Mar 19, 2013)

Loving how aggressive the new tracks are. I hope the rest of the record is in the same vein.


----------



## bifftannen (Mar 24, 2013)

That's 2 for 2 great tracks from that album so far. In the new awakening the guitars are very quirky in the verses and loving the harmonies during the chorus. The solos are a nice change to their sound too. I have a feeling this will be my favourite KSE album since heartache, I'm just disgusted that I have to wait until Friday for it.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Mar 24, 2013)

Edit: *Five days. Too bad I don't have any money.


----------



## bifftannen (Mar 25, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> Edit: *Five days. Too bad I don't have any money.


 
Steal some!!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 25, 2013)

...would be cool if its available in vinyl too.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Mar 25, 2013)

bifftannen said:


> Steal some!!



No need for that, I just remembered that my friend who is a big KsE fan comes over my house this Friday and that's when the album gets released.. Release party at my house!


----------



## Fat-Elf (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## themike (Mar 26, 2013)

http://www.altpress.com/news/entry/exclusive_stream_killswitch_engage_new_album_disarm_the_descent

The new Killswitch Engage album opens with a blast beat and lows.... approved.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Mar 26, 2013)

Edit: Hah, so close! 

Hmm, I guess I just listen to the first two songs and save the rest for later.


----------



## Dayviewer (Mar 26, 2013)

Liking the album alot! definatly heavier allround but still very Killswitch


----------



## Drowner (Mar 26, 2013)

Dayviewer said:


> Liking the album alot! definatly heavier allround but still very Killswitch



I'm loving it, and it beats the shit out of the garbage that AtR put out recently. (i mention them bc they are practically neighbors)


----------



## kevdes93 (Mar 26, 2013)

i feel like im in middle school again <3


----------



## Draceius (Mar 26, 2013)

> The owner of this track has not made this sound available for streaming in your location.



Screw you roadrunner, keeping me on edge for longer...


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes. I need to purchase a physical copy.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 26, 2013)

well looks like i wont be picking this one up, bummer.


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Mar 26, 2013)

Honestly, I'm liking this better than anything else they've ever put out. I've never really been a KsE fan, but this album rocks.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Mar 30, 2013)

I listened the whole thing (bonus songs included) yesterday with my friend in one sitting which was fucking epic. Well, the album.. I can't really get my head around it that well after one listening but I can say that it's really fucking solid and will surely spend lots of time in my record player (aka Spotify..) this spring.


----------



## berzerkergang (Mar 30, 2013)

I listened to the album today and all I can say is WOWWW am I ever glad Howard is gone and Jesse is back. I never liked or even half liked Howard's voice or anything about him really. My love for the band was pretty much down to a "meh" flicker until now. This album and every single solitary thing about it rules hard. I know there's a lot of howard supporters but I have been a fan since the very beginning and thus Jesse's voice is the voice I prefer. It also seems like for the past few albums, the band had fallen into a predictable songwriting phase whereas this album just bleeds motivation and passion for the music. 

Well done fellas


----------



## Insightibanez (Mar 31, 2013)

GatherTheArsenal said:


> Anyone else curious to hear how Jesse Leach's vocals would fit in with killswitch's sound after so many years away??
> 
> Not that their sound has changed MUCH since Alive or Just Breathing.



A new, polished up version of Alive or Just Breathing is what I'm expecting


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Mar 31, 2013)

I liked it. Still love Howard's vocals, but was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## ttiwguitar (Mar 31, 2013)

Alive or Just Breathing was one of the first heavy records I owned. My best friend/drummer in my band gave it to me in 2003 when I was 15, and it's one of the few albums that still hits me as hard as it did back then. None of their other albums have the same feel to me. Their riffs have become more "playful" sounding to me, and the guitar work is more flashy. Which is cool, for sure. But AOJB was darker musically and more powerful lyrically than anything they've done since. The new record is really good, but I wouldn't compare it to AOJB in any way.


----------



## setsuna7 (Apr 1, 2013)

Just got the album from iTunes, awesomeness from the first track!!!


----------



## kevdes93 (Apr 1, 2013)

upon further listens, i think that the times of grace record was better by leaps and bounds. this is definitely a killswitch record, but it just feels like more of the same riff salad metalcore


----------



## Fat-Elf (Apr 2, 2013)

Over 160 listens behind and just like I estimated, this album just keeps getting better and better. For example, I didn't like "The Hell In Me" at all the first time I heard it but now it's probably my top 3 songs of the album. The ultimate question is how well this album ages. I still listen to the older albums every now and then so I wonder will I do the same with this.

Soilwork's new album was pretty good but having over 20 tracks it had many fillers. This album is pure gold from front to back so I can say pretty surely that this is the best album of the year for me.


----------



## Jemp (Apr 2, 2013)

Damn, pre-ordered it, but still didn't arrive.....can't wait anymore D:


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Apr 2, 2013)

Im glad jesse is back, I couldn't handle Howard's vocals... never knew why 

EDIT: Im actually in love with this album, I felt like they were slowly fading away with howard which was sad considering how influential they were. Insane amount of new life has been flung back into the band.


----------



## ridner (Apr 2, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> Over 160 listens



really?


----------



## Fat-Elf (Apr 2, 2013)

ridner said:


> really?



I mean individual songs, not the whole album. 

Edit: (un)Fun fact, I just counted that I have listened 1992 songs off of Linkin Park's Hybrid Theory, therefore 1992/12 = 166


----------



## exo (Apr 2, 2013)

AOJB was one of "those" albums for me, still remember the first time I head it just a month or so after it dropped. I'd JUST discovered OLD In Flames, Arch Enemy, and melodic deathmetal was starting to sink it's claws in, but the bands I knew were Euro bands. the local independant record store had the album in a listening station, and it just made a TREMENDOUS impact on me from a musical standpoint. So much like the Gothenburg stuff I loved, but with a uniquely American stamp on it. you just DIDN'T have this sort of stuff coming out in the US at the time, and the bands that DID do this stuff just didn't get the type of coverage that their older, euro counterparts did. One of the few times I've been genuinely horribly disappointed about a member change was when Jesse left just days after I'd discovered the band :/ I've LIKED all the howard era stuff, and he was a more than able replacement....but it just paled in comparison to AOJB for me. All the same, I was filled with trepidation at the thought of Jesse coming back. I wasn't overly impressed with Times of Grace, for some reason, and I wasn't sure if he'd be able to live up to the standards he set on AOJB.......It's just THAT seminal of a disc for me, personally.


All that to say: I've avoided every stream, leak, and advance track that's come off this, and bought it blind, just based on my feelings towards his last effort with the band........i'm listening to it for the first time as I write this.....


I'm not sure there's a word to describe how big the grin on my face is right now


----------



## amogtr (Apr 2, 2013)

kevdes93 said:


> upon further listens, i think that the times of grace record was better by leaps and bounds. this is definitely a killswitch record, but it just feels like more of the same riff salad metalcore



This is sort of how I feel. On the first listen I was really into it, but now I find myself skipping around to just the songs I like. The Times of Grace album I pretty much listen straight through.


----------



## Otaru (Apr 3, 2013)

Great album. So much better than the self titled IMHO.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Apr 4, 2013)

Haven't had the chance to buy it yet, but I listened to the stream last weekend over and over and over....

I fucking love it!

Exactly what I was hoping for....my only wish is that there were a slower tune, like an "Element Of One" kinda tune, but it doesn't make the album any less good for me.

I made a comment before about how I thought the Times Of Grace cd was supposed to be a new KsE record but because of the issues with Howard and maybe contractual reasons, it was easier to release under a different name. (I know what Adam said about it in interviews....) But listening to Disarm the Descent, it's a different band altogether. 

There's obviously going to be a lot of similarities, but the feel is very different. These songs are a lot harder hitting than the ToG stuff. 

I hope they continue with ToG in the future as that's such a killer album and I'm fucking stoked as all hell KsE has some new life in them. No watered down stuff here....just rippin' riffs and blasting drums, right from the fucking start!


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Apr 4, 2013)

I love this fucking album...cant shut it off. I started listening to killswitch during the howard-era and after hearing the ToG ablum i always wondered what they would sound like if jesse came back. Well, he fucking rips this album apart. Howard has a great voice but i prefer Jesse so much more. Guitar riffs are pretty awesome and aggressive. Plus, theres some guitar solos on there...we all love guitar solos, dont we? lol This album is becoming one of my favorites from killswitch and easily my favorite of this year. Hoping Trivium puts out an amazing album as well...im sure they will.


----------



## wookie606 (Apr 4, 2013)

It's so fricking good!


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Apr 4, 2013)

Fucking great record!


----------



## skisgaar (Apr 4, 2013)

I like it, just not as much as the other albums. Bearing in mind that it took me a few listens to get into the previous album, and now it's my 2nd favourite, maybe this will take me a few listens to begin to like more. It's a very natural progression for Jesse rejoining the band though. It sounds like a mix between AOJB and some of the more recent material, and it sounds like Jesse only left for about a year!

Pretty solid stuff overall.


----------



## yellowv (Apr 4, 2013)

I think it's great. Welcome back Jesse Leach.


----------



## Floppystrings (Apr 8, 2013)

I like it so far, the start of the song "All We Have" reminded me a lot of the start of Aborted "Ophiolatry".

Check it:





I love the song though, and have been messing with a solo for the chorus. This album is faster than I thought it would be for Killswitch.


----------



## chewpac (Apr 9, 2013)

Interesting ^. All We Have reminded me of Soilwork, in a great way.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 9, 2013)

Reminds me of something from the first Killswitch album.


----------



## linchpin (Apr 9, 2013)

"A tribute to the fallen" is an absolute cracker to sing along to... even though the lyrics doesn't resonate with me in any way but neither does Rammstein songs as I don't speak German


----------



## skisgaar (May 4, 2013)

OH YES! TONIGHT IS THE NIGHT!!!!


----------



## Alex6534 (May 4, 2013)

I saw them last night with Sylosis..........HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!! Killswitch, is back! 

I'll upload some shots from the gig shortly


----------



## chewpac (May 4, 2013)

Alex6534 said:


> I saw them last night with Sylosis..........HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!! Killswitch, is back!
> 
> I'll upload some shots from the gig shortly



jealous!

saw them a few months back with Shadows Fall, and i was loving life. they are a force of nature live.


----------



## skisgaar (May 5, 2013)

Guys. Last night was the best part of my life. Met the guys in Sylosis, got a picture with Josh, had my American pledge t-shirt noticed, was in the front row for all of the gig, got one of Alex Bailey's picks, caught one of Joel's and gave it to this guy I met who was a massive Joel fan. Holy fuck it was wicked. I have 2 videos, one of the solo to eclipsed and then the last half of My Last Serenade, and a few picks of the guys too. Fucking wicked show, Heartist's vocalist was really impressive too.


----------

